# Natural lifestyle thread



## Ada Mustang (Apr 26, 2020)

Follow my instructions and you can live rent free - healthy life on your own, it will take years maybe even decades.. but this is definitely worth it, in my oppinion.



Spoiler: HOUSE



- So i live in house 5x5 that has basement, and another floor. On basement i store all additional items and gym things, on second floor, i sleep (Under roof). You could have gym outdoors, but it's hard to train in cold winter.

Why 5x5? because during winters, you are making sure to heat up all room evenly with small furnace, you don't need much wood for this. I paid for my furnace $50, and i'm sweating myself out in this house (It's actually 5x7 square meters).

Another house plan:











Spoiler: NUTRITION



- Excessive estrogens over several generations have a degenerative effect on the IGF and mRNA expressions and on the FGR3's of human males

african tribesmen have way less estrogen receptors than a average western cuck, their puberty starts early and continues up until their mid to late 20s

in the meanwhile, most of the cucks Living in the us are already done at growing at the age of 18


take a look on all of These men, they all have insane Long limbs, Broad square shoulders and a large penis









So what diet you should be having?
*The alkaline vegan diet, with your own food production*. - Why?


Spoiler: Why



In 1931 Otto warburg got nobel prize by discovering what causes cancer, and acidic foods makes up the environment for cancer to grow. Because cancer can't survive in an alkaline environment, we must alkalize our bodies, so our blood doesn't go under ph of what it is naturally

Meats and every animal product is acidic, even some herbs are acidic because they have been genetically modified (Like seedles fruits, or soybeans...), get ready to hear this one - tap water is acidic, 4-6 in ph scale, so you have to pay attention on pretty much everything you are going to consume.

Google alkaline vegan diet, and it's benefits. There are people who cured ANY disease by implementing it into their routine. As from religious standpoint, it's a sin if you are eating flesh, god said you can only eat meat if you don't have anything ELSE, and you are in survival situation @john2. It's like harming others and yourself according to Christ, satan enjoys in suffering.


Another thing that have been obliterating here was that plants were nutritiously "poorer" than meat and animal products, which is false. Old heritage organic plants are atleast 5 - 10X nutritional dense, and they are safe to eat.




"New" age food crops ARE nutritional poor, that's why you see vegans are stereotypically always weak, tired, pale... But in actuality, it's because their food was genetically modified to be like that, you may ask me - "_Well who did that thing, why new plants are nutritionally weaker than their ancestor plants_", monsanto did it, YES genetic engineering corporation is doing this, to get more money $$$ because you must buy their seed, and later buy their pesticides because they made like that, or otherwise plants wouldn't grow (That's not the case with old heritage plants). I remember nickgurr chart where he compared fruits to meat, and how they can't even compare. But the site he used to compare organic fruit vs meat is inacurate (chronometer), and foods that they claim to be organic are just conventional. My chart disproves his argument, but anyways. Monsanto is controling 99％ of the land appearantly, please watch this documentary to get better understanding of what i'm talking about


Spoiler: spoiler







As far from it's health contest, you can reproduce organic plants unlike traditional where you have to buy seed every year, and you get less nutrients and you just have spend more money.




Using these plants you won't need pesticides, it's easy, convenient. You just need a land to feed off yourself whole year round




About 20ha (From this chart) would be more than satisfying to grow plants on.

⚠ Your land must consist 90％ of nuts. Grow nuts and seeds cause they are caloric dense, about 300g of - oats, barley, and rye consists of 3174 kcal (Unboiled). Don't boil it, just put it in water and wait for it to sit till the next morning. ⚠






Spoiler: ELECTRICITY



Use solar panels (Used are cheap to buy), they can last you for quite a bit of time, and produce respectable amounts of energy - This is how much i spend, and this is how much solar panels i need






I covered up calculation for solar panel which produces 80kw/h, and this is the prize for the new one so in total it's $10K, i would spend my money on this rather than some surgeries which won't ascend me, plus i am not stupid to spend thousands of dollars just to impress some bitches.




*Space is enough for house that i previously mentioned.



So why i bought 10 of them if i spend twice as less than the actual production?

- During wintertime, there is quite less sun exposure plus you have to clean up your solar panels from snow every hour to get the sun exposure going. Just buy 5 of them, don't buy 10 because i was calculating this to my friend who is heating room on electric heather.




You can sell that excess electricity during summer anyways.





Spoiler: WATER



- Dig 3.5ft³ well, or just pay person to do it for you, it's pretty cheap tho. That's 100l of water, enough to drink, shower, but you gotta make one deeper if you want to water your plants (20 liters +). During wintertime, all the snow you've been colecting, throw it away in your well, so you get the more water.

You can clean up that water through reverse osmosis system, which cost about $300 (For home usage), and it's pretty effective if you ask me. Plus you can bought of molecular hydrogen purifier from this guy which has the mechanism of cleaning your body by antioxidants, MANY health benefits have been occured. You can make water alkalizer and ionizer by yourself.





Spoiler: MENTALITY



- Believe in Christ, pray to god, reject any kind of social norm, and spend your free time spiritually improving yourself. Switching 8 hours of playing video games to 8 hours of doing something productive made big impact in my life, just saying.





Spoiler: CLOTHES



- Merino wool is natural organic activewear which you can wear for long period of time cause it collects sweat and dispose it out in the atmosphere, just wash these clothings in water with strong washer you can make (Just comment if you are interested, i can explain)





Spoiler: GYM



- I like going to the gym, i think it can help you by fraction, to burn additional calories while being bigger and stronger. I made thread in the past, and it has all needed execrices, cheapest equipment to reach homeostasys, and every element in general;
https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-gymecel-guide.98268/if you are not active gymeceiling, just make few weight plate, get a dumbells and you are set, few excercises wouldn't hurt, and you are still recreatively lifting.





Spoiler: SOCIAL



- Family, wife, and kids are like imaginable things to me in this world, i mean i couldn't even find a girl who is normal and values institution of family, it's just hard if you aren't degenerate idiot, extra-harder if you're living this lifestyle.

- If your friends support your purpose, and are good people, then ok. It would be even better if they can also come to live in village like you did, to live what i call the best life possible. Ask them to do so



The purpose of this thread is to display how is it like living in nature, healthy, away from government, relying 100％ on yourself, with no control whatsoever. Following this guide you can do it too, if this gets bigger attention, i can make megathread, move to rural place.

@john2
@Kingkellz
@Gudru
@nelson


----------



## Kingkellz (Apr 26, 2020)

High effort + high IQ
Lots of good points tbh 
Bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## Deleted member 6129 (Apr 26, 2020)

Look detailed bro. I will for sure read it all later. Why no tag bro? jk its all good bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bookmarked for the coming future


----------



## Deleted member 6129 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Apr 26, 2020)

this is tooo high iq for this forum


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 26, 2020)

damn dude great post


----------



## john2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Wonderful thread bro... I was expecting this from you.

Even tho I've read it, it deserves a place in my bookmarks for the future.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Apr 26, 2020)

great fucking post bro


----------



## Perfect Hairline (Apr 27, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> - *Believe in Christ, pray to god*, reject any kind of social norm, and spend your free time spiritually improving yourself. Switching 8 hours of playing video games to 8 hours of doing something productive made big impact in my life, just saying.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2020)

jfl the house is retarded there are much better and simpler designs and a lot of other things to take into consideration such as grounding, materials, what type of glass will be the windows etc..
also the nutrition part is complete bs jfc

also: jfl@u cuck using microwave and led lamps. the thread is retarded


----------



## DidntRead (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Perfect Hairline (Apr 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> jfl the house is retarded there are much better and simpler designs and a lot of other things to take into consideration such as grounding, materials, what type of glass will be the windows etc..
> also the nutrition part is complete bs jfc
> 
> also: jfl@u cuck using microwave and led lamps. the thread is retarded


Thx doc.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> jfl the house is retarded there are much better and simpler designs and a lot of other things to take into consideration such as grounding, materials, what type of glass will be the windows etc..
> also the nutrition part is complete bs jfc
> 
> also: jfl@u cuck using microwave and led lamps. the thread is retarded


I guess you can figure out yourself how to make this house, unless you are dumb, it just couldn't be easier. Also the nutrition part is quite accurate, you are projecting your laziness cause you don't want to commit to this lifestyle


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 27, 2020)

LukeSmithmaxx


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I guess you can figure out yourself how to make this house, unless you are dumb, it just couldn't be easier. Also the nutrition part is quite accurate, you are projecting your laziness cause you don't want to commit to this lifestyle


bro wut. i spend 15k on drinking adrenalized baby animal blood month and im not dedicated anough. smh


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> bro wut. i spend 15k on drinking adrenalized baby animal blood month and im not dedicated anough. smh


Move to rural place


----------



## lookismfugee (Apr 27, 2020)

amazing thread tho ngl. impressive level of weaponized tism


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 27, 2020)

Peak autism


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 27, 2020)

none of u idiots r ted kazynski maxxing because humans arent solitary by nature

this website just lol


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 27, 2020)

*NIBBAS CANT EVEN AFFORD SURGERY AND THEY WANNA BUILD A HOUSE*


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 28, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Peak autism


Go get a surgery cunt


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 28, 2020)

best post on this entire fucking site
uncle ted was right


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 28, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> best post on this entire fucking site
> uncle ted was right


Guess how much people are gonna commit to this lifestyle? And it's not even a megathread, SADLY


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 28, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Guess how much people are gonna commit to this lifestyle? And it's not even a megathread, SADLY


I hope to, eventually. every time I go out into nature I feel sad that I'm not there 24/7 ngl. but I can't do it alone


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2020)

n4tur4ls me


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 28, 2020)

Tony said:


> n4tur4ls me


666


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> 666


666 is my lucky number


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 28, 2020)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> I hope to, eventually. every time I go out into nature I feel sad that I'm not there 24/7 ngl. but I can't do it alone


It's easy and you'll get used to it after just one practice. I advise everyone to go to village


Tony said:


> n4tur4ls me


Oils me


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 4, 2020)

Did you see my polygamy thread?

My ideal is to get a sizable homestead and for each wife, set up a new yurt. You can get a 700 sq ft yurt for like 20k and that’s plenty of space for a bedroom and bunk room and a bathroom. Then have a main house for everyone to hang out, cook, eat. People believe that a modern life is better because we’ve evolved to it. Truth is a natural life is the life that was truly created for us to live. Also I’ll check out the diet but you can’t raise a kid vegan or have a pregnant wife eat vegan


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 4, 2020)

Bookmarked


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Fucking lol at being a Vegan.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Fucking lol at being a Vegan.


Kill yourself biased cuck, low iq response as usual


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Kill yourself biased cuck, low iq response as usual


Veganism is a Low IQ Diet you cute little retarded Autist faggot.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Veganism is a Low IQ Diet you cute little retarded Autist faggot.



I'm just trying to keep this authentic

You must be vegan for the sake of growing your own food, if you don't grow your own food in nature, you're going to die. It's as simple as that


----------



## japcel (Jun 14, 2020)

Good post but no one here is actually going to use this info irl unless the world goes into an apocalypse 

If someone applies this knowledge made in this post and actually does all this tag me.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jun 14, 2020)

cope thread

genes are everything


----------



## normieschmormie (Jun 14, 2020)

innovative
I've been thinking about that "tiny house" shit before


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I'm just trying to keep this authentic
> 
> You must be vegan for the sake of growing your own food, if you don't grow your own food in nature, you're going to die. It's as simple as that


Agriculture is a more recent thing you retarded fuck, and almost all vegetables and fruit today is nowhere near it’s natural state from thousands to even a few hundred years ago because of selective breeding, it was barley edible.

Humans have always been primarily carnivore hunters and a gatherers. Your whole plan or whatever and retarded cute little house, although cute, is retarded.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

japcel said:


> Good post but no one here is actually going to use this info irl unless the world goes into an apocalypse
> 
> If someone applies this knowledge made in this post and actually does all this tag me.


This is not even a megathread, there is lot to be writen about this, but i'm too lazy, this is gonna be enough


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jun 14, 2020)

I live almost the same life as you as I live in village, I have my own personal well. My own cows for milk (grass fed) my own gym place. I live near mountains so I track about 15km daily. Still Iam an incel


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> almost all vegetables and fruit today is nowhere near it’s natural state from thousands to even a few hundred years ago


Exactly what i've been saying in thread, buy old organic cultures, grow them and eat them, i even pointed out graph that shows in nutritional comparison, you wasn't even reading my thread, so me calling you biased was actually pretty accurate


PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Humans have always been primarily carnivore hunters and a gatherers.


This is only possible when there was few people in the area, back in the day. What a village with 3000 people are gonna do, hunt animals?? i highly doubt it, there won't be enough to feed off whole population. Your theory can only make sense in winter where you can't grow food


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Exactly what i've been saying in thread, buy old organic cultures, grow them and eat them, i even pointed out graph that shows in nutritional comparison, you wasn't even reading my thread, so me calling you biased was actually pretty accurate
> 
> This was only possible when there was few people in the area, back in the day. What a village with 3000 people are gonna do, hunt animals?? i highly doubt it, there won't be enough to feed off whole population. Your theory can only make sense in winter where you can't grow food


That isn’t even as nutritious as the shit today lol. Agriculture made humans shrink in size, get malocclusion and start mouth breathing. You need Meat.

Fucking retard.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

Also eating and owning animals through history was only possible by upper class people, peasants used to cope with veganism, eating just barley, rye, and oats.

If you are willing to buy additional space to feed animals, then do it, who am i to stop you lol. I just wanted property to be as cheap as possible


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 14, 2020)

High IQ post, probably wont do this but always wondered what it would be like. Still have like 4 more years till I'll have finished uni anyway. Thinking of growing a few veg atm cos dont have much space


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> That isn’t even as nutritious as the shit today lol. Agriculture made humans shrink in size, get malocclusion and start mouth breathing. You need Meat.
> 
> Fucking retard.


Actually, you dont need meat. Our ancestors only ate that when they had to. The protein u get from meat literally comes from what they feed the animals, and is less efficient due to the food chain. So eat the grains and shit


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> Actually, you dont need meat. Our ancestors only ate that when they had to. The protein u get from meat literally comes from what they feed the animals, and is less efficient due to the food chain. So eat the grains and shit


Yeah no, we have different digestive systems from the animals we eat which can actually digest and extract the nutrients from the plants.

But go ahead. Please be Vegan, if you are a teen and still developing. Even better.


----------



## Julius (Jun 14, 2020)

Caged @ "Believe in Christ and pray to God".
Great thread otherwise, keep it up


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> That isn’t even as nutritious as the shit today lol. Agriculture made humans shrink in size, get malocclusion and start mouth breathing. You need Meat.
> 
> Fucking retard.


You can shrink in size only if youre not eating enough calories

eating in deficit = losing bodyweight
eating in surplus = gaining bodyweight (Not shrinking)

It's simple law of thermodynamics, the reason why many civilizations was pretty skinny is because they were physically too much active, and peasants (the poor ones), used to have more than 5 kids, but they couldn't feed them off.

Now on deformity part, they WERENT deformed, and modern cuck you see on the street just cannot compare, because we have water poisoned (Atrazine, fluoride), food poisoned (BPA, estrogen), air (Aluminium.....) etc...

So we haven't evolved really as an modern civilization, one in 275 gets autism, whereas hundred years ago, just only 1 in 10000 got autism, it's not 'genetically' caused


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yeah no, we have different digestive systems from the animals we eat which can actually digest and extract the nutrients from the plants.
> 
> But go ahead. Please be Vegan, if you are a teen and still developing. Even better.


I'm vegetarian, I eat eggs and cheese


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> You can shrink in size only if youre not eating enough calories
> 
> eating in deficit = losing bodyweight
> eating in surplus = gaining bodyweight (Not shrinking)
> ...


They weren’t eating enough nutrition dense foods like meat just lots of grains and vegetables which shrunk them gave them malocclusion, after a period of generations.

Those with more wealth and natural life styles could eat meat if they were hunters.

No fucking shit, we aren’t eating nearly as much meat as we should today, and it’s all full of antibiotics and estrogens not eating their natural diets.

Veganism is still retarded but suit yourself.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> I'm vegetarian, I eat eggs and cheese


It's pretty normal tho

Brb eating my veggies


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> They weren’t eating enough nutrition dense foods like meat just lots of grains and vegetables which shrunk them gave them malocclusion, after a period of generations.
> 
> Those with more wealth and natural life styles could eat meat if they were hunters.
> 
> ...


No they weren't nutritionally poorer, copy pasting this chart from thread, crops that haven't been genetically modified are so much nutritional rich






Organic spinach have almost 4X the more the amount of magnesium than the regular one has

The regular one is genetically modified, and it's in 100％ of the store shelves, you can only buy it privately and grow it.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> No they weren't nutritionally poorer, copy pasting this chart from thread, crops that haven't been genetically modified are so much nutritional rich
> 
> View attachment 460282
> 
> ...


We’ve been genetically modifying food for thousands of years, corn was extremely small held and barley edible a hundred years ago for example 





whatever I’m done with the conversation


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> We’ve been genetically modifying food for thousands of years, corn was extremely small held and barley edible a hundred years ago for example
> View attachment 460289
> 
> 
> whatever I’m done with the conversation


Okay, final nail in the coffin is that organic produce 30％ less.

Bye bye 👋

Edit: It wasn't that type of genetic engineering, i'm talking monsanto level engineering, Monsanto does this on a celular basis


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Okay, final nail in the coffin is that organic produce 30％ less.
> 
> Bye bye 👋
> 
> Edit: It wasn't that type of genetic engineering, i'm talking monsanto level engineering, Monsanto does this on a celular basis


Yes that’s disgusting, but we also had cattle lol

many people still hunted

Lol at being a fucking faggot low t anorexic vegan cuck tho.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Lol at being a fucking faggot low t anorexic vegan cuck tho.


OK

If you are geniunely interested in arguing with me, i can link you documentaries to watch, and we can make thread regarding this


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes link bullshit conspiracy. Jfl Again I said I’m done arguing. No interest in continuing.

The video I linked is all you need to watch, you need some bull shit documentary lol.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yes link bullshit conspiracy. Jfl Again I said I’m done arguing. No interest in continuing.
> 
> The video I linked is all you need to watch, you need some bull shit documentary lol.


At this point you are speaking to yourself 😳


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> At this point you are speaking to yourself 😳


As you keep replying, already said IDGAF, stay vegan.


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (Jun 14, 2020)

Read up in Allan Savory, he's known for having developed a system in which you can keep many different animals on a relatively small space while having them graze all day
He once said that 2 hectares can hold enough cows to feed a whole family I think, if you've got the land that's the right method to do


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

NoBonezForMoanz said:


> Read up in Allan Savory, he's known for having developed a system in which you can keep many different animals on a relatively small space while having them graze all day
> He once said that 2 hectares can hold enough cows to feed a whole family I think, if you've got the land that's the right method to do


If you have money for 20,0000 square meters, then buy it. It's pretty OK, i'm just searching for cheapest sollutions


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 14, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Agriculture is a more recent thing you retarded fuck, and almost all vegetables and fruit today is nowhere near it’s natural state from thousands to even a few hundred years ago because of selective breeding, it was barley edible.
> 
> Humans have always been primarily carnivore hunters and a gatherers. Your whole plan or whatever and retarded cute little house, although cute, is retarded.


this. with the beginning of settling and agriculture humans got shorter, weaker and started to develop and spread diseases


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> this. with the beginning of settling and agriculture humans got shorter, weaker and started to develop and spread diseases





Chintuck22 said:


> You can shrink in size only if youre not eating enough calories
> 
> eating in deficit = losing bodyweight
> eating in surplus = gaining bodyweight (Not shrinking)
> ...


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 14, 2020)

The fact that low IQ brainlets are bashing the nutrition section for advocating veganism just tells you how blindly confident people on this site are with their "muh paleo is natural" (ignoring the blatant appeal to nature here) and "facts" in general.


----------



## Spierdolony (Jun 14, 2020)

Good stuff, but i don't have the balls to do it... 

This drastic change of life style would bury my connections with other people. And even such introvert like me would feel more lonely than usual.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

Spierdolony said:


> Good stuff, but i don't have the balls to do it...
> 
> This drastic change of life style would bury my connections with other people. And even such introvert like me would feel more lonely than usual.


Well, that's my biggest struggle too

Thankfully, town is 5km near my place, so i go there by bycicle


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> If you have money for 20,0000 square meters, then buy it. It's pretty OK, i'm just searching for cheapest sollutions


Don't know how big your land is but depending on where you buy the land it doesn't need that much to feed one person such as you
Because the 2 hectares are based on a family of four and for the whole year, meaning the meat itself can feed a whole family year long, which is amazing if you think about it
It also includes chicken, sheep/goats etc (like a controlled permaculture) because you basically simulate a natural life and carbon cycle on that piece of land, which gets more and more efficient as the years advance because the soil gets better and better which can hold more and more food, that's also the only way to fight desertification
Allan Savory has got a great ted talk on this in which he explains it pretty well 
Also even having something like some free roaming chicken for eggs is 100x better than cutting out every animal food, and for like 6-10 chicken to have them feed off the land alone you need just like different 4qm every few weeks, it is actually way more simple than most of us think
Just gotta protect them from the foxes


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

NoBonezForMoanz said:


> Don't know how big your land is but depending on where you buy the land it doesn't need that much to feed one person such as you
> Because the 2 hectares are based on a family of four and for the whole year, meaning the meat itself can feed a whole family year long, which is amazing if you think about it
> It also includes chicken, sheep/goats etc (like a controlled permaculture) because you basically simulate a natural life and carbon cycle on that piece of land, which gets more and more efficient as the years advance because the soil gets better and better which can hold more and more food, that's also the only way to fight desertification
> Allan Savory has got a great ted talk on this in which he explains it pretty well
> ...


That's all awesome, but big problem is prize, and if 20,000 square meters are enough for family of 4, what would be enough for family of 15, and more... Peasants through history used to have too many childrens, just saying.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> The fact that low IQ brainlets are bashing the nutrition section for advocating veganism just tells you how blindly confident people on this site are with their "muh paleo is natural" (ignoring the blatant appeal to nature here) and "facts" in general.


What wrong with paleo diet? It's the most natural to us humans


----------



## NoBonezForMoanz (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> That's all awesome, but big problem is prize, and if 20,000 square meters are enough for family of 4, what would be enough for family of 15, and more... Peasants through history used to have too many childrens, just saying.


Yeah true, the concept of a close family and selfcare only came around when agriculture began, in a tribe everyone is raised by everyone, there were no direct "parents" per se because it was all so mixed up
Fun fact our glans is shaped the way it is (like a hook) because it's function is to pull out sperm from the inside, in the most primitive state everything was basically a huge gangbang as we can see in many apes today still

But back to the topic I meant that as a way on how you as a single person could implement those things which depending on what exactly you want and how much land you have can always be tinkered with to make it fit
Also back then the peasants usually had a lot more land than today as the population density was a lot lot lower
Today the only thing that's hindering one from becoming free is money sadly


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 14, 2020)

*SINCE I HAVE ENOUGH PEOPLE INTERESTED, MEGATHREAD COMING SOON*





i though about writing a book regarding this, it will be in chapters just like i made spoilers in thread, a LOT more high IQ/Effort stuff. I will charge it for normatards, but you broskis can get it for free ​


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 14, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I'm just trying to keep this authentic
> 
> You must be vegan for the sake of growing your own food, if you don't grow your own food in nature, you're going to die. It's as simple as that


You don’t have to grow anything if you move to the right place in the right climate


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 1, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Excessive estrogens over several generations have a degenerative effect on the IGF and mRNA expressions and on the FGR3's of human males
> 
> african tribesmen have way less estrogen receptors than a average western cuck, their puberty starts early and continues up until their mid to late 20s


do you have the source so i can read more about this?



Chintuck22 said:


> take a look on all of These men, they all have insane Long limbs, Broad square shoulders and a large penis


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 1, 2020)

alexjones said:


> do you have the source so i can read more about this?


Go to pubmed and copy/paste that text you've quoted.


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 21, 2020)

"Show me a society that has wilfully controlled it's population sizes and i will show you the future of humanity" - Some guy (Probably vegan)
But seriously, i agree with the holistic management movement as taught by Allan Savory. Some clever people in Netherlands are working on what could be called Village 3.0 or the like. Integrating smart farms with decentralised networks and scale it out. Smart people, the dutch, i hope they crack it.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 22, 2020)

Leaked pic of OP after his vegan diet for 3 years


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Leaked pic of OP after his vegan diet for 3 years
> View attachment 533210


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 22, 2020)

I changed my views on diet.

Vegetarian is better, you can still eat acidic food and not crash your body PH's level as into domain of eating animal products and fish.









Are You Healthier than a 1930’s Primitive Swiss Villager?


Imagine for a moment an isolated village surrounded by mountains. The only food and water source comes directly from the land that is bordered by these mountains. There are no paved roads, no hospi…




behealthynow.wordpress.com





@Short Ugly and Brown @sandcelmuttcel What's so funny? Tell me so i can distract myself from my misery.


----------



## Relinquished (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I changed my views on diet.
> 
> Vegetarian is better, you can still eat acidic food and not crash your body PH's level as into domain of eating animal products and fish.



How can anyone take you seriously when you completely changed your views on diet after not even 3 months? 
And to the pseudoscientific pH theory of nutrition of all things.






And that bit in your first post about praying to Jesus Christ... JUST FUCKING LOL!


----------



## Atem Rah (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Google alkaline vegan diet


----------



## poloralf (Jul 22, 2020)

Treehugger cuck vegancel low T COPE.


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I changed my views on diet.
> 
> Vegetarian is better, you can still eat acidic food and not crash your body PH's level as into domain of eating animal products and fish.
> 
> ...



Why do all the villagers have wide African-style nostrils?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 22, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> Why do all the villagers have wide African-style nostrils?


Phenotype. Swiss villager does not differ from any other in terms of the lifestyle

JFL @u dumbass


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Phenotype. Swiss villager does not differ from any other in terms of the lifestyle
> 
> JFL @u dumbass


Wow you're easily baited, good to know, I'll @ you next time


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I changed my views on diet.
> 
> Vegetarian is better, you can still eat acidic food and not crash your body PH's level as into domain of eating animal products and fish.
> 
> ...


Maybe different people can have different diets, region specific, ever considered that?


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I changed my views on diet.
> 
> Vegetarian is better, you can still eat acidic food and not crash your body PH's level as into domain of eating animal products and fish.
> 
> ...


The absolute state of white bread and chocolate eaters. Industrial society will never recover (!!)


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 22, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> Maybe different people can have different diets, region specific, ever considered that?


Though you were trolling me

People had wider pallates cause of no teeth extractions, if you ate alkaline food which is vegan/vegetarian, you won't be having cavities at all, so no teeth extraction. Your bones recess like ever since you extract a tooth

Check out this:








PROOF THAT ENVIRONMENT AFFECTS FACE ( ⚠ MECHANICAL ⚠)


Jeff Cavalaiere would be chad if he wasn't affected by environment, as you can see - He have pretty good cheekbones, bigonial width, chin size, flat occiput, forehead/eye ratios and regardless of his UEE which breaks his eye area, he have pretty good hooding and those things i mentioned are...




looksmax.org


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Though you were trolling me
> 
> People had wider pallates cause of no teeth extractions, if you ate alkaline food which is vegan/vegetarian, you won't be having cavities at all, so no teeth extraction. Your bones recess like ever since you extract a tooth
> 
> ...


I would never troll you my friend, my alkaline brother! 
Or are we not alkaline anymore(??)
I'm confused...


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Though you were trolling me
> 
> People had wider pallates cause of no teeth extractions, if you ate alkaline food which is vegan/vegetarian, you won't be having cavities at all, so no teeth extraction. Your bones recess like ever since you extract a tooth
> 
> ...


I liked your housepill a lot and wish to see more of that kind of thing. Self-builds, even prefab would be okay in my book.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 22, 2020)

RaciallyAndrogynous said:


> I liked your housepill a lot and wish to see more of that kind of thing. Self-builds, even prefab would be okay in my book.


Appreciate the feedback


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Jul 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Appreciate the feedback


Yeah always, i think there is some good advice here, if i can stand up to the bullying and harassment, i can at least just converse with those that get it.
Diet, Housing and Protection i think are the three most important factors (including of course hygiene, power and the rest)
It's just a case of if i can build this woodland fort before it's too late


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 15, 2020)

0


----------



## Soalian (Oct 16, 2020)

Just eat Human flesh and embrace cannibalism for BONES theory


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 16, 2020)

*REPLYING MONTHS LATER BECAUSE THREAD WAS TOO GOOD NOT TO*


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Oct 16, 2020)

*I APPROVE



*


----------



## ang3l (Oct 16, 2020)

good post


----------



## wizard12 (Oct 16, 2020)

Bookmarked for my personal growth and wellbeing


----------

